# Recent move from UK to UAE



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Can anyone (who has recently moved from the UK to the UAE) let me know which removal company they used and any advice? I have had a quote from Pickfords but they give a very vague quote and it seems that they only quote delivery within a certain, limited, radius of the port of entry. Reviews of this company are also not that great. I really would appreciate any info.


----------



## Gary The King II (Mar 6, 2013)

I am relocating to Dubai this month and have used a company called ReloUK so far they appear to be OK


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

I am in Dubai and my Wife and furnature are following on (not in the same van!). I used a local company to my UK home, McCarthy's very competitive after two nationalirms, Whites and PPS. McCarthys are also storing some of my UK belongings. They will take care of all customs documents and delivery in Dubai.

My house in the UK gets packed up next week 25th March and delivery takes about 4-6 weeks depending on shipping timetables etc. I'll let you know how it goes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't see the point of shipping furniture to the UAE. You can buy stuff here new or second hand to suit all budgets. Also you can buy to fit your room size as dimensions of rooms are not usually like the UK.


----------



## Bigkittynow (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't recommend PPS international removals at all. They failed to admit liability for damage to a painting they had packed and that we had insured separately. Don't choose PPS!


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Used these guys - Very professional from uK to Abu Dhabi. One of the better priced too.

LOTS of cheap furniture once you are here though..Unless if your company are paying for shipping...


Manisha Liyanage
Removals Co-ordinator 

Anglo Pacific International Plc
5-9 Willen Field Road
Park Royal
London
NW10 7BQ

Tel +44 (0) 20 8838 8045
Email [email protected]
Web ! International Shipping Company | Excess Baggage | International Overseas Removals | Personal effects and Freight Shipping |Art and Antique Shipping | Car Shipping


----------



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all replies - we used Britannia and apart from some bad clothes packing there was minimal damage - I would not recommend Britannia though!! I am really glad that we bought enough of our furniture and possessions to make our villa feel a little more like home.


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Any advise on how best to pack clothes for shipping? 

I'm sending by air in double walled cardboard boxes (as requested by the company) but should I just pack the clothes in or out in separate bags inside? 

Any advise much appreciated!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Use vacuum bags, you'll get far more stuff in and it protects the clothes from damp.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

packed ours in boxes with no protection. Some boxes has paper tissue.
Not as it they will get wet as they will be in the container.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

used Santa fee as they hadele packing and delivery on both ends and not subcontracting.. so far so good, at the end it is is about the additional service and communication and if you pay little more go with crowne . packers are all the same and most companies use the same pool of day hire packers,


----------



## fujpat (Nov 10, 2013)

Used a company in the UK a few years back called transatlantic line UK. Would have been cheaper to throw it all into a skip in the UK. Terrible experience and not even an apology.


----------



## Matthew Winter (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there,

It's important to bear in mind that most companies differentiate between a 'baggage' type service and a full household removal. If you are just shipping boxes, bags or other 'one man lift' items then you should get a much cheaper price. 

If you are sending furniture then at least two (and usually three) people will be needed to collect and handle your goods.

We frequently receive enquiries from people who want to ship half a dozen boxes and one sofa. The difference between sending 6 boxes via a baggage service, and six boxes plus one sofa by a removals service will be several hundred pounds - more than the value of the (presumably used) sofa being sent.

It's generally best to either keep it to boxes only, or else send several pieces of furniture to make the extra cost worthwhile....


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Many thanks for the help so far. 

Has anyone shipped electrical by sea in container? Just smaller kitchen/speakers I'm thinking of. Just want to make sure re any damage etc as would like them still to work when they arrive!


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

I have shipped my household in over 12 countries around the world, from TV to stereo to expensive 27" Apple screen.. never had an issue


----------



## Matthew Winter (Nov 10, 2013)

AUH newbie said:


> Many thanks for the help so far.
> 
> Has anyone shipped electrical by sea in container? Just smaller kitchen/speakers I'm thinking of. Just want to make sure re any damage etc as would like them still to work when they arrive!


Best thing for electricals is the original box, but if you haven't got those then smaller appliances can be packed into boxes quite safely. 

Larger or high value bits like big TV's, expensive speakers etc should be bubble wrapped and then packed into wooden cases to protect against anything bashing them.


----------

